# Citralopram for Anxiety Disorder



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

My GP is desperate to get me to try Citralopram(SSRI) for my social anxiety disorder, she seems to think it is some sort of wonder-drug (not sure I trust her as she also said Buspar is useless and seems v.biased).I don't really want to try SSRIs as I'm worried about the side effects and weight gain. Anyone had sucess/problems with it?


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

My doctor took me off Citralopram as it made my D worse. I'm now on 10mg of Clomipramine, which is much better in my opionion


----------



## 18002 (Sep 22, 2006)

hi sukie.. i was issued with citralopram 3 weeks ago as i had recently gone from relatively normal.. to pannicky, anxiety.. overwhelmed with the slightest task or request of me... within 2 days i was completely fine. an new me.... great i no longer worry about a thing and cope well.. the only thing i must say is if you have no worries you get complacent and tend to leave things instead of getting them done.. you will then have a build up of things todo which could cause problems.. despite your lack of worry. i suggest you continue to attent to urgent things despite them not worrying you as this could cause problems... p.s after 2 weeks i still need to sleep for half hour in afternoon as i get tired.


> quote:Originally posted by Sukie:My GP is desperate to get me to try Citralopram(SSRI) for my social anxiety disorder, she seems to think it is some sort of wonder-drug (not sure I trust her as she also said Buspar is useless and seems v.biased).I don't really want to try SSRIs as I'm worried about the side effects and weight gain. Anyone had sucess/problems with it?


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Bev, it's good to hear a positive experience on it. I'm going to give it a go. To be free from constant worry would be a dream!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Sukie - alot of people do really really well on Citralopram and it does seem to be a relatively quick-acting SSRI type of Anti-D - but do be aware anti-d's are very ideosyncratic - I was put on C and had terrible anxiety attacks on it but I wish you well, as I said, its a great, fast-acting drug for many.Good luckSue


----------



## 14617 (Sep 16, 2006)

citalopram is considered by some to be the premier SSRI. it was available in europe before it came out in the U.S. Lexapro came out some years later, as a way of isolating the useful properties of celexa (citalopram) and limiting potential unwanted side-effects.


----------

